# [QUESTION] ESTP. Enneagram 5w6. Tritype 5-8-3. Is that possible?



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi! Newbie here, please be kind .

I'm an ESTP. And believe it or not, my Enneagram is 5.
I know, this is the opposite. I thought, Maybe because there was a distraction in that moment when I answered those test. Or maybe i speculate something, idk. But no matter how many times I took the MBTI, I'm an ESTP. And no matter how many times I took the Enneagram test, my result was 5 (w6). But more confusing, when i take my tritype test my result is 5-8-3 (BUT HOW???)

I am not as described by websites and any forums that discuss ESTP. Anywhere.
I like to communicate with other people, but only because I feels good when I can read what other people think inside their head or when i know what they want from life. Or because there is something I want to steal and get from them (knowledge, negotiations, et cetera).
I love science and knowledge. I found out that small-talk is very challenging. I prefer deep conversations although I have to admit there are parts of my empathy and sympathy buried somewhere. I am not into emotional attractions such like personal life, love, etc. But conversation about politics, laws, economy and science are drawn me in.
Just like other ESTPs, I hate abstraction but if there is someone who can explain it rationally and give me time to find the patterns, I will engage in the discussion fully and intensely. I don't want to be the center of attention, I just need to be appreciated for what I do even without any material appreciation or claps. I don't mind socializing.. but I'll get tired of it quickly because I don't like to pretend or playing poker face and don't want to hurts people as well, so i end up withdraws myself out of the crowd before my mouth and attitude makes any problems (learning from the past). In short, i constantly make a wall and barrier for myself and everyone sake.

I am very greedy for many things: knowledge, social, self-understanding & development, career, happiness, etc. I think I have to have it all.

The people around me didn't catch my friendly side at all. I know, ESTPs are either in the limelight, or completely misunderstood. But seriously, everyone around me can't catch my warm side at all. They always misunderstand what I mean ='). When I talk, a lot things happened (positively or negatively).

A few things that annoy me:

When a person focuses on providing the words for answers, rather than to understanding the main issue.
Assumption.
When people see me as incompetent.
When people ask me questions, but ignore the answers i give them.
Dishonesty.
White lie.
Wasting time & Procrastination.
Stupidity.
I am just confuse potato, enlight me.
Do you know someone who looks like me. If you had one, please tell me about that person and what he/she was looks like.
I also don't mind if you analyze me . *I just want to get better and learn more through multiple points of view.*


----------



## lolxdlol19 (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi  well you can't be a 587 because 5 and 7 are both from the head triad and you can only have one of each triad in your tritype. So your last one must either be a 2, 3 or 4. But later you say 583 which is a possible combination, so maybe this was just a typing error. And from what you describe, this could really fit.
ESTP 5 is a rare combination, but I don't think it is impossible.
But my question would be: What makes you think you are an ESTP apart from tests? Have you looked at the cognitive functions before? Is there a possiblity you could be an ISTP instead of an ESTP? ISTP 5s are far from rare.

You could also just be one of the rare ESTP 5s but you didn't write anything that would contradict with you being an ISTP instead.


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

lolxdlol19 said:


> Hi  well you can't be a 587 because 5 and 7 are both from the head triad and you can only have one of each triad in your tritype. So your last one must either be a 2, 3 or 4. But later you say 583 which is a possible combination, so maybe this was just a typing error. And from what you describe, this could really fit.
> ESTP 5 is a rare combination, but I don't think it is impossible.
> But my question would be: What makes you think you are an ESTP apart from tests? Have you looked at the cognitive functions before? Is there a possiblity you could be an ISTP instead of an ESTP? ISTP 5s are far from rare.
> 
> You could also just be one of the rare ESTP 5s but you didn't write anything that would contradict with you being an ISTP instead.


Hi! Thank you for your answer. Sorry, I made a mistake when i writing my type in the title. I'm 5-8-3, and that's in my description. Already corrected, Pardon me . I took a lot of tests, including MBTI tests from my company. And yes, I always get ESTPs. And at the same time, I also took many enneagram tests, and I always get 5. I read a lot about ESTPs and 5s, isn't those type are opposite? And i hade a friends that ISTP's, we are seems from the difference pole. They are thinking first and doing, while i am thinking and doing at the same times. Even both of us are bold, but my ISTP friends care more about what people thinking and i am not really have concern about that. Well, idk


----------



## lolxdlol19 (Sep 26, 2016)

In my opinion you can have almost any enneagram type and MBTI type. But some combinations are a lot more common than others. ESTP and 5 is a rare one while ISTP and 5 is a lot more common. 

Just because someone has the same type as someone else they don't need to be exactly the same. There are only 16 types after all and there are over 7 billion people in the world. 

I would advise you to read into the theory of MBTI and the cognitive functions and do some cognitive functions tests. Also look at the enneagram descriptions of the enneagram types and their core fears/desires. Don't just rely on those tests. For example from those tests and the description alone I always get typed as an INFP but after learning about the cognitive functions (and being typed via voice call) I realized I was rather an ISFP (Fi-Se-Ni-Te) than an INFP (Fi-Ne-Si-Te). 
Alternatively or even addicionally you could do some of those questionaires for enneagram and personality type and post them into the respective forums to get an outward perspective. 

I don't want to talk you out of being an ESTP 5, which in my opinion is not impossible, but this can help you to be more sure about it and gain a better understanding of those personality theories


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

lolxdlol19 said:


> In my opinion you can have almost any enneagram type and MBTI type. But some combinations are a lot more common than others. ESTP and 5 is a rare one while ISTP and 5 is a lot more common.
> 
> Just because someone has the same type as someone else they don't need to be exactly the same. There are only 16 types after all and there are over 7 billion people in the world.
> 
> ...


I will digging it.
Thanks for your opinion and suggestion, i really appreciate that 😊


----------



## lolxdlol19 (Sep 26, 2016)

Altikaenegue said:


> I will digging it.
> Thanks for your opinion and suggestion, i really appreciate that 😊


You are welcome


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Altikaenegue said:


> Hi! Newbie here, please be kind .
> 
> I'm an ESTP. And believe it or not, my Enneagram is 5.
> I know, this is the opposite. I thought, Maybe because there was a distraction in that moment when I answered those test. Or maybe i speculate something, idk. But no matter how many times I took the MBTI, I'm an ESTP. And no matter how many times I took the Enneagram test, my result was 5 (w6). But more confusing, when i take my tritype test my result is 5-8-3 (BUT HOW???)
> ...


Well, I'm an ENTP and a 5w6 So/Sx 584. I love all the same basic things and I'm annoyed by most of the same things. I don't mind socializing either, but I feel more like an "ambivert" than a extrovert, meaning, it depends entirely on my mood and the situation as to whether I'm energized by being around people, or prefer to be alone. 

I don't mind a small group of people (around 25). More than that, and I start to get a little anxious because there's just too many people and I have trouble focusing. This does wear me out faster. There's too many people tugging on my attention all at once (also I have ADHD). 

So what other concerns might you have? You find it unusual for a 5 to not be introverted?


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Well, I'm an ENTP and a 5w6 So/Sx 584. I love all the same basic things and I'm annoyed by most of the same things. I don't mind socializing either, but I feel more like an "ambivert" than a extrovert, meaning, it depends entirely on my mood and the situation as to whether I'm energized by being around people, or prefer to be alone.
> 
> I don't mind a small group of people (around 25). More than that, and I start to get a little anxious because there's just too many people and I have trouble focusing. This does wear me out faster. There's too many people tugging on my attention all at once (also I have ADHD).
> 
> So what other concerns might you have? You find it unusual for a 5 to not be introverted?


So far, maybe as most other people know (or the stigma is) ESTP is not 5 at all, I mean very opposite. I know that E isn't always quiet, but I just found this very ironic. And yet, I don't mind the introvert 5 that might be in me, because it's also a part of me. Lol. So i would saying that i have no concern for that. I am very new to the personality analysis, I would like to have some insight into this matter.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Altikaenegue said:


> So far, maybe as most other people know (or the stigma is) ESTP is not 5 at all, I mean very opposite. I know that E isn't always quiet, but I just found this very ironic. And yet, I don't mind the introvert 5 that might be in me, because it's also a part of me. Lol. So i would saying that i have no concern for that. I am very new to the personality analysis, I would like to have some insight into this matter.


Nah. 5s are generally highly observant types who love knowledge. How is this not you? Just because the "typical" 5 is introverted and withdrawn does not mean all of us have to be! I'm just one of those people who chooses when I feel like being heard. I like to socialize, when I'm in the mood. I am just as likely to decide to chill out and read a book, watch a documentary, or do some research on a topic I'm currently interested in. I have two college degrees. I have a decent job. My needs are not that great. I've read 155 books so far this year (some medical issues and Covid-19 have given me a lot of extra time). I love knowledge. I love sharing knowledge. I enjoy discussing topics of interest with others over cold adult beverages. I'm not ashamed that I have a lot of different interests, only some of which actually overlap. 

I'm also a Host here on PerC, so I'm happy to help in any way I can. Do you have specific questions you would ask?


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Nah. 5s are generally highly observant types who love knowledge. How is this not you? Just because the "typical" 5 is introverted and withdrawn does not mean all of us have to be! I'm just one of those people who chooses when I feel like being heard. I like to socialize, when I'm in the mood. I am just as likely to decide to chill out and read a book, watch a documentary, or do some research on a topic I'm currently interested in. I have two college degrees. I have a decent job. My needs are not that great. I've read 155 books so far this year (some medical issues and Covid-19 have given me a lot of extra time). I love knowledge. I love sharing knowledge. I enjoy discussing topics of interest with others over cold adult beverages. I'm not ashamed that I have a lot of different interests, only some of which actually overlap.
> 
> I'm also a Host here on PerC, so I'm happy to help in any way I can. Do you have specific questions you would ask?


Very interesting, I can find common ground, and you can say I will nod to everything you say.

Btw,
do you have any information whether the MBTI result can change? maybe because of an incident or a turning point in life?

Previously in my post, I got the ESTP result many times and it never changes. But about 6 years ago, I remember taking that test (only once and maybe coincidence) and it was an INTJ. And because it's been a long time, plus I don't have any interest in personality tests so I didn't pay much attention to it. but recently because I took the enneagram test and I got 5 as my type, I was trying to find a pattern and rationalize it (yeah, I know I shouldn't do it like that). but who knows ..
In the midst of those 6 years, there were a lot of hard knocks, and I was (fortunately) able to survive using a method and mindset that I couldn't/never do before.

*Next question:* is it possible for an INTJ to become an ESTP? or am I just "in between" of INTJ or ESTP? or maybe I'm neither? because somehow I don't really feel like both, but at the same time I am both.

*maybe I'm delusional or something :').*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Altikaenegue said:


> Very interesting, I can find common ground, and you can say I will nod to everything you say.


Sounds good.



> Btw,
> do you have any information whether the MBTI result can change? maybe because of an incident or a turning point in life?


Change? Not exactly. Your core type represents your preferred cognitive functions. The first 4 are important: Extroverted Sensing (Se) Introverted Thinking (Ti) Extroverted Feeling (Fe) and Introverted Intuition (Ni).
You picked up these functions to help you explore and navigate your world as a small child. They were shaped by you, your environment, and the people you interacted with. You will always prefer these functions, and they remain your "goto" default ones, but they do not prevent you from learning to use others in some situations, but you will always fall back to your core functions because they have always worked best for you when you needed them.



> Previously in my post, I got the ESTP result many times and it never changes. But about 6 years ago, I remember taking that test (only once and maybe coincidence) and it was an INTJ. And because it's been a long time, plus I don't have any interest in personality tests so I didn't pay much attention to it. but recently because I took the enneagram test and I got 5 as my type, I was trying to find a pattern and rationalize it (yeah, I know I shouldn't do it like that). but who knows ..
> In the midst of those 6 years, there were a lot of hard knocks, and I was (fortunately) able to survive using a method and mindset that I couldn't/never do before.


The tests are not 100% reliable because they rely on your responses at any given time, and your moods and perspectives shift regularly. The best idea is to use them to help you narrow things down and then study the functions and type profiles.

*



Next question:

Click to expand...

*


> is it possible for an INTJ to become an ESTP? or am I just "in between" of INTJ or ESTP? or maybe I'm neither? because somehow I don't really feel like both, but at the same time I am both.
> *maybe I'm delusional or something :').*


Not exactly. The function stacks between INTJ and ESTP are completely different and you'd have to have two distinct personalities to use them with any serious skill. I don't think you're delusional.






INTJ vs ESTP | Compare Personality Types | Personality at Work


INTJ vs ESTP | Compare INTJ and ESTP personalities to understand how they best work together. Where are the areas of similarity and potential areas for conflict




personalityatwork.co


----------



## Altikaenegue (Oct 26, 2020)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thanks for the reference. I'll start digging it deeper in a minutes.
Ah, and have a nice day. Tho i don't know what time it is out there


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Altikaenegue said:


> Okay, thanks for the reference. I'll start digging it deeper in a minutes.
> Ah, and have a nice day. Tho i don't know what time it is out there


1449 right now


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

*



[QUESTION] ESTP. Enneagram 5w6. Tritype 5-8-3. Is that possible?

Click to expand...

*Yeah, that's a fairly common core type and tritype for ESTP.


----------

